# Deboned stuffed smoked chicken.



## bratrules (Jul 1, 2014)

Its been awhile since ive posted anything ( along while I got a new born in the house). Anyway I thought i'd post up this one as this yard bird came out amazing. Its stuffed with bacon, spinach , and pepper jack and corn and a little zucchini i had left over. I smoked it at 250 with the apple pellets using the AMNPS for 45 mins the bumped up the heat to 350 to crisp the skin. 













IMG_20140629_131212.jpg



__ bratrules
__ Jul 1, 2014


















IMG_20140629_131638.jpg



__ bratrules
__ Jul 1, 2014


















IMG_20140629_133818.jpg



__ bratrules
__ Jul 1, 2014


















IMG_20140629_151808.jpg



__ bratrules
__ Jul 1, 2014


















IMG_20140629_165258.jpg



__ bratrules
__ Jul 1, 2014


















IMG_20140629_170513.jpg



__ bratrules
__ Jul 1, 2014






 This bird came out very juicy!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 1, 2014)

I'd hit that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good looking and nice idea with the rolling and tying .

Oh , and welcome back and congratulations ...send Q-view of the little one  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .

Have fun and . . .


----------



## bratrules (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks I am definitely going to do it again. Maybe mess around with the stuffing. I also do it in duck.


----------



## jp61 (Jul 3, 2014)

Nice job! Looks delicious!

I cooked a bird like that for the first time not too long ago. It's a bit involved, but well worth it.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 4, 2014)

That looks mighty tempting! Nice job.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 4, 2014)

This looks really nicely done! Great job! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 4, 2014)

That looks great! Try stuffing a boneless bird with Sausage, It comes out very well and is a big meal. This was my first Throwdown Winner...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/116456/smoked-chicken-galantine-with-country-pate













051.JPG



__ chef jimmyj
__ Jan 15, 2012
__ 1


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 4, 2014)

That's a great idea. Will do it sometimes.

Chef J, 
Nice creation there.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow Chef, yours is fabulous too! Love the coating/top! Fantastic job to you BOTH therefore! What a fun thread! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bratrules (Jul 6, 2014)

Chef Jimmy am definitely have to give that a try it looks amazing.


----------



## knifebld (Jul 7, 2014)

Nicely done! Looks very tasty and and nicely presented. Cheers.


----------



## toesmasher (Jul 7, 2014)

I smoked it at 250 with the apple pellets using the AMNPS for 45 mins the bumped up the heat to 350 to crisp the skin. 

Was that 45 minutes per pound? What else would work good for the stuffing mix? Kinda partial to hot italian sausage myself for the pork side. Any suggestions. Looks like something that would be fun to try.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 7, 2014)

bratrules said:


> Chef Jimmy am definitely have to give that a try it looks amazing.


Thanks. Any Sausage will work as a stuffing, so the possibilities are unlimited. The one I made was a Grand Buffet presentation but if I was to make it again, a nice sauce or gravy that matched the flavor profile would be great...JJ


----------



## frosty (Jul 9, 2014)

WooHoo!  Both look excellent.  I have done boneless in the recent past, but didn't stuff the bird.  Will make it a point to stuff next time.

Great work all the way around.


----------



## bratrules (Jul 10, 2014)

Toesmasher said:


> I smoked it at 250 with the apple pellets using the AMNPS for 45 mins the bumped up the heat to 350 to crisp the skin.
> 
> Was that 45 minutes per pound? What else would work good for the stuffing mix? Kinda partial to hot italian sausage myself for the pork side. Any suggestions. Looks like something that would be fun to try.


I did 45 mins of smoke then i bumped the temp to crisp the skin and finish cooking it. It was done in about 1 hour since it has no bones it cooks a lot faster.


----------



## brewski (Jul 11, 2014)

Wholly Freekin Moley! Never seen anything like that before! That's like a piece of Artwork!


----------



## smokinhessil (Jul 12, 2014)

I would love to try out this recipe. The only thing that I am really wondering is how to cut a chicken like this. I think it is called "spatchcock" or something along those lines. I have never done it beofre so if someone has a little advice that would be awesome.


----------



## timberjet (Jul 12, 2014)

SmokinHessil said:


> I would love to try out this recipe. The only thing that I am really wondering is how to cut a chicken like this. I think it is called "spatchcock" or something along those lines. I have never done it beofre so if someone has a little advice that would be awesome.


Spatchcocking A bird is simple. Just cut the backbone out with shears on either side from the bottom to the top. Make a slight incision between the breasts and flatten. Or you could watch this.https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...fvaHGyG4StzrKo01zxNDEzg&bvm=bv.70810081,d.cGU Deboning is an entirely different thing. This guy is real good at it.


----------



## smokinhessil (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks timber! I checked the video and it is alot easier than I thought.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tasty looking bird! We make an oyster stuffing at thanksgiving, bet it's be pretty tasty stuffed this way!


----------



## jp61 (Jul 12, 2014)

SmokinHessil said:


> I would love to try out this recipe. The only thing that I am really wondering is how to cut a chicken like this. I think it is called "spatchcock" or something along those lines. I have never done it beofre so if someone has a little advice that would be awesome.


Here you go, you too can learn from one of the best.


----------



## reinhard (Jul 12, 2014)

Loved your post and everything looked great!!! I have to say as a retired butcher, my favorite pic is your great tie job on that bird.  Very well done.  Looks like you know how to use that string as well as your cooking.  Reinhard


----------



## bratrules (Jul 14, 2014)

JP61 said:


> Here you go, you too can learn from one of the best.


That's how I learned to debone. That technique works with about any bird. Though duck does take a little bit more work.


----------



## bratrules (Jul 14, 2014)

Reinhard said:


> Loved your post and everything looked great!!! I have to say as a retired butcher, my favorite pic is your great tie job on that bird.  Very well done.  Looks like you know how to use that string as well as your cooking.  Reinhard


Thanks I had a great time doing it. And the flavor is amazing.


----------



## knifebld (Jul 14, 2014)

bratrules said:


> That's how I learned to debone. That technique works with about any bird. Though duck does take a little bit more work.


Great video tutorial, definitely going to try this. I imagine there is a learning curve but look like fun! Cheers


----------



## smokinhessil (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks alot! That really did look expertly done and I will definitely use that in the near future.


----------



## jp61 (Jul 14, 2014)

SmokinHessil said:


> Thanks alot! That really did look expertly done and I will definitely use that in the near future.


You're welcome!


----------



## uhmgood (Jul 30, 2014)

if you want a completely boned out chicken , go to you tube , search for Jacque pepin deboning a chicken . he shows you step by step how to do it . hes the best


----------



## timberjet (Jul 30, 2014)

uhmgood said:


> if you want a completely boned out chicken , go to you tube , search for Jacque pepin deboning a chicken . he shows you step by step how to do it . hes the best


I think someone did share that video on the first page of this thread if memory serves. Memory sometimes does not serve though. lol


----------

